# Ares is 1.5 year old, he loves dog park!!



## Louisexx (Aug 3, 2011)

I take Ares to dog park every weekend, because the way he socials with other dogs, is still a puppy's way. I hope he can get more experience and practice, to know how to play with other dogs.

Ares is 100% friendly to people and other dogs, but small breed dogs still get nervous when they saw him.

PS:Ares is not a husky, he is an Alaskan malamute























































I think he needs to lose some weight
















​


----------



## Louisexx (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Freya (Jan 1, 2012)

omg! you have such a beautiful dog!  i wanna cuddle him and feel his fluffy-ness >w<


----------



## Louisexx (Aug 3, 2011)

Freya said:


> omg! you have such a beautiful dog!  i wanna cuddle him and feel his fluffy-ness >w<


Thanks!! I added the video of Ares, many people love cuddling him and touching his coat. They name him as a fur ball,haha!:laugh:


----------



## Ramble On Rose (Apr 21, 2010)

Ares is awesome. I love the expression on the Bulldog's face.


----------



## Louisexx (Aug 3, 2011)

Ramble On Rose said:


> Ares is awesome. I love the expression on the Bulldog's face.


that bull dog loved to smile, he and Ares had lots of fun


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

I love dog park videos! Looks like he had a great time


----------



## Louisexx (Aug 3, 2011)

stacey101 said:


> I love dog park videos! Looks like he had a great time


Yes, he enjoyed playing with other dogs and people, that's his favorite thing to do!!


----------



## pkelley (Feb 10, 2012)

My Catahoula will seek out malamutes because they can keep up with her! What a beautiful dog you have!!!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Fluffyyyy!!!!! He is so handsome!

Loved the video. He did really well at telling the poodle "please stop that, let's just play!"

I will say that small dogs have a right to be a little nervous when it comes to big dogs. If they don't defend themselves, Ares could accidentally hurt them pretty easily. One of those big bear paws accidentally stepping on a chihuahua could do a lot of damage. IMO, small dogs have every right to tell off the big dogs. Aggression is not ok, but I'm fine with a little dog growling and snapping at my dogs to tell them to back off. How else can they protect themselves?

This pic was my favorite. Flyby biting!


>


----------



## Louisexx (Aug 3, 2011)

pkelley said:


> My Catahoula will seek out malamutes because they can keep up with her! What a beautiful dog you have!!!


 OMG, catahoula is really nice and smart!! Ares loves chasing other dogs, but he needs to lose some weight to catch up them, haha~


----------



## Louisexx (Aug 3, 2011)

Sibe said:


> Fluffyyyy!!!!! He is so handsome!
> 
> Loved the video. He did really well at telling the poodle "please stop that, let's just play!"
> 
> ...


Thanks!! Ares doesn't like to be dominate by riding on him, it's the only limit for him to play with others. I understand that small dogs are nervous and little bit afraid of large dogs. But in this dog park, there are two areas, one is for small dogs, another one is for large dogs. I'm ok that small dogs snap and barking at Ares, but hope them don't try to provoke large dogs. I saw a lot of small dogs did that, that was dangerous.

I don't know why that so many people brought their small dogs, such as chihuahuas, papillons, and toy poodles to large dog area. When large dogs tried to smell their small dogs, these dog owners just push large dogs away...


----------



## Divinity84 (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh my gosh! In the words of Agnes: "It's so fluffy I'm gonna die!" LOL He doesn't look fat, I figured it was all his fur.


----------



## gspcrazy (Feb 6, 2012)

He's a big boy. That's a lot of hair. Do you clip him in the summer?


----------



## Cafall (Jan 21, 2012)

Ares is lovely. I adore malamutes. My aunt had one while I was growing up and he was such a great dog, just a big friendly goof


----------



## Louisexx (Aug 3, 2011)

Divinity84 said:


> Oh my gosh! In the words of Agnes: "It's so fluffy I'm gonna die!" LOL He doesn't look fat, I figured it was all his fur.


Haha~people like to call Ares a fur ball, which is a funny nick name!!
Now his weight is 90 pounds, due to his shoulder height, his weight should be 80 pounds. 
It's a little hard to feel his ribs, so...I think he meight needs to lose some weight LOL


----------



## Louisexx (Aug 3, 2011)

gspcrazy said:


> He's a big boy. That's a lot of hair. Do you clip him in the summer?


I don't clip the fur on his body in summer, because malamutes' fur can protect them from ultraviolet rays.
And the dogs' sweat glands spread on their paws and tongue.
So I only clip the hair on Ares's feet


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

He is lovely, he did good telling the poodle to back off, after all that dog was being rude, i love the 2nd photo.


----------



## Louisexx (Aug 3, 2011)

Cafall said:


> Ares is lovely. I adore malamutes. My aunt had one while I was growing up and he was such a great dog, just a big friendly goof


I love malamute sooo much...before I bought Ares from a breeder, I did some online research about malamutes, I just love their outlook and personalities lol
Malmamutes are really good family dogs~


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

He has gotten big!!! I love him so pretty!!!!!


----------



## Louisexx (Aug 3, 2011)

malamutelove said:


> He has gotten big!!! I love him so pretty!!!!!


LOL~yes, he got bigger than before. I think he is done for growth of body structure
He won't get bigger anymore~ But his weight just keeps getting heavier. I'm really worry about that..


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

He is a handsome boy .

If you're worried about his weight cut out any snacks he might be getting and try slimming down his food portions just a bit with more exercise (if possible).
I need to do this with Bella  though no one likes to listen to me when I tell them "No more food for the dog she's on a diet!"


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

Louisexx said:


> LOL~yes, he got bigger than before. I think he is done for growth of body structure
> He won't get bigger anymore~ But his weight just keeps getting heavier. I'm really worry about that..


how much does he weigh?


----------



## Louisexx (Aug 3, 2011)

malamutelove said:


> how much does he weigh?


he weighs 90 pounds, but the standard weight of him should be 80 pounds


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

Louisexx said:


> he weighs 90 pounds, but the standard weight of him should be 80 pounds


90 is not fat for a male malamute. They can be anywhere from 75-90 pounds. Females like mine can be 65-75. 80 is a good weight but 90 is no means fat. If you are worried about the weight cut back food or more exercise does the trick.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

The "ideal" breed weight may not be right for your specific dog. The AKC standard: "There is a natural range in size in the breed. The desirable freighting sizes are males, 25 inches at the shoulders, 85 pounds; females, 23 inches at the shoulders, 75 pounds. *However, size consideration should not outweigh that of type, proportion, movement and other functional attributes.*"

Can you feel his ribs at all? You should be able to feel them a little. Also, do his sides go in between his last rib and his hips? That's the easiest way to tell. For the majority of breeds, you should be able to feel but not see the ribs (though with a mal it'd be tough to see rib at all with all that fur!) and their sides should tuck in a little.


----------



## Louisexx (Aug 3, 2011)

malamutelove said:


> 90 is not fat for a male malamute. They can be anywhere from 75-90 pounds. Females like mine can be 65-75. 80 is a good weight but 90 is no means fat. If you are worried about the weight cut back food or more exercise does the trick.


I feed him EVO dog food, herring & salmon formula, 3 1/2 cups per day. He does exercise about 2 hours every day...
But it's still hard to feel his ribs...


----------



## Louisexx (Aug 3, 2011)

Sibe said:


> The "ideal" breed weight may not be right for your specific dog. The AKC standard: "There is a natural range in size in the breed. The desirable freighting sizes are males, 25 inches at the shoulders, 85 pounds; females, 23 inches at the shoulders, 75 pounds. *However, size consideration should not outweigh that of type, proportion, movement and other functional attributes.*"
> 
> Can you feel his ribs at all? You should be able to feel them a little. Also, do his sides go in between his last rib and his hips? That's the easiest way to tell. For the majority of breeds, you should be able to feel but not see the ribs (though with a mal it'd be tough to see rib at all with all that fur!) and their sides should tuck in a little.


I just can feel Ares's ribs a little, it's hard to feel his ribs. According to your picture, I think his body shape ranges between heavy and grossly obese


----------



## MightyAchilles (Dec 20, 2011)

What an awesomely handsome dog. Looks like everybody at the park wanted to get a pat in.


----------



## Louisexx (Aug 3, 2011)

MightyAchilles said:


> What an awesomely handsome dog. Looks like everybody at the park wanted to get a pat in.


Yes~everybody tried to pat him because he looked so fluffy~haha~


----------

